# Manila visa processing agent for Saudi



## DogDays (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I need to find a visa processing agent, in Manila, for an American with business visa invitation letter from Saudi Arabia. I am in the Philippines on a 30 day tourist visa though my wife and son live here. 

As I understand it most visa processors here don't want to process visa request to other countries for foreigners since the Philippine government doesn't want Philippines used as transient location for this purpose. 

However, I heard there are a few agents who can and will do this and I need to find the name and contact information for one of them. 

I am an overseas ESL teacher that needs to return to work ASAP to support my family please help!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You will have better luck asking this in the Phillipines section of the forum. I am moving your post there.


----------



## DogDays (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## CanadaRoger (Apr 14, 2016)

*Did you find an agent*



DogDays said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I need to find a visa processing agent, in Manila, for an American with business visa invitation letter from Saudi Arabia. I am in the Philippines on a 30 day tourist visa though my wife and son live here.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have an answer to this. Agents authorized to help obtain a visa for Saudi Arabia. All the authorized agents I have contacted will only deal with Filippino's


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If I read this right the American businessman needs a Visa for Saudi Arabia, well he has to go to any Saudi Arabian Embassy or Consulate to apply here's a link. Embassy of Saudi Arabia in Manila, Philippines

The Philippines only issue's Philippine passports and Philippine Visa's for the Philippines and those foreigners that want to live in the Philippines, they have nothing to do with other governmental legal affairs. Hopefully I read this right?

And if the friend wants somebody to handle this for him he needs to contact the Saudi Arabian embassy to find out what lawyers are approved to work with them but best to do things here yourself.


----------

